# handy little guy



## ChunkyC

What's the power like? I have a 28 V LiIon Milwaukee circular saw that I don't think has the power to handle even the smallest of jobs.

Thanks


----------



## wood_fox

It's a 4 amp motor, no load speed of 3500rpm. I haven't cut much beyond 3/4" sheet goods with it, but like i said, it hasn't waivered. It also worked like a charm on some somewhat soaked pressure treated posts I was notching out.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I don't have one of these but to continue with the answer from ChunkyC…. The small blade should give it a decided mechanical advantage. Try putting a 7 1/2" circular saw blade in your 10" table saw. You have limited blade height but suddenly you seem to have twice the power. It has the same effect as changing the pulley size. I'd imagine this smaller blade would behave well with batteries.


----------



## a1Jim

One of my students had bought a Rockwell like yours and brought it to class I was unerwellmed with it's overall feel and power and found the plunging action to be annoying. It sounds like you have used yours much more than the few test cuts I tried with with my student so you have a better basis to review this saw than I do. I'm a contractor of many years and I'm probable a saw snob owning no less the 6 circular saws at a time. The small saw I use is more of a traditional style trim saw I've used for years and found it to do a good job in tight spaces.
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-314-4-5-2-Inch-Trim/dp/B0000222WY


----------



## wood_fox

a1Jim - yeah, I agree, it's a bit awkward at first. For starting cuts, I definitely prefer a 2-handed start, and then just finish the cut with 1 hand. It provides a little more stability. The tool isn't perfect, but so far I have been impressed with its cutting power, and it's fairly light and easy for me to maneuver, so for those quick and awkward jobs, I think it excels. Definitely though, the PC that you linked to would likely be easier to initiate a cut, especially if you're a person who routinely turns to their circular saw.


----------



## RussellAP

I have one and love it. It'll rip a 4×8 sheet or get you out of a tight spot. 
I used mine to install a soffet vent on my house. Made the job a snap.


----------



## woodklutz

I have this saw and it is easy and versatile. I ripped 1/8" straight as an arrow. Just waiting for someone to come up with a jig or two. A note, use the vacuum with this.


----------

